# Survivor



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

That sounds like my kind of "Survivor"! Cold beer, good company... Who wants to be on some forsaken island with scantily clad fit woman......


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

INGOZI said:


> T... Who wants to be on some forsaken island with scantily clad fit woman......


Let me think.....with lots of ice and beer......this is a tough one....ME!!!:tongue:


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

I'm with Bushkey!:tongue:

I've got just the arrow for such a "Dangerous Game" species!:wink:


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Before you guys think I'm gay, I was very sarcastic in my first post! Show me a remote island paradise with cold beer and hot woman and I'll be on it like white on rice!!!


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Let me know the date and I am there.

Gerhard


----------

